# Another Ka-Bar knife



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Hay all,went to a local flea market to look around after work. I have bough a few Coleman lanterns from this place before. I have always notice a Ka- Bar knife behind the glass counter. Been wanting to get it for quite sometime. It was still there so it follows me home. Came with box, papers,and brown leather sheath stamped USMC. Out the door at $65.00.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice! No such thing as "too many" of those things.


----------

